# Word of the Day:  Euphoria



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

_a feeling or state of intense excitement and happiness.
"the euphoria of success will fuel your desire to continue training"_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi, Ruthanne! 

Formal Italian gardens cause great euphoria in me!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hi, Ruthanne!
> 
> Formal Italian gardens cause great euphoria in me!


Hi Aunt Marg!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

When I tried the drug Morphine, in the hospital after surgery, I had immediate euphoria.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2020)

I was euphoric the first time I attended a live musical stage play.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 9, 2020)

This evening , I gazed  upon the  colorful leaves which made me feel euphoric.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2020)

Whenever Ruthanne "likes" one of my post I feel euphoria.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Whenever Ruthanne "likes" one of my post I feel euphoria.


Another SF loveteam brewing 

Just messing with you guys...but...go with the flow


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Another SF loveteam brewing
> 
> Just messing with you guys...but...go with the flow


Lol but not. I respect her taste in music very much though


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Lol but not. I respect her taste in music very much though


Don't  NOT with a but....

Great love springs from respect...in music...and everything else 

PS: @MarkinPhx, I'm just messing with you.


----------

